# GYM Training - protein shakes



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

I finally joined the gym (after 12 months of no exercise and very little sport). I have put on a few extra kilos (83kgs to 90kgs) and am by no means a "big lad". However, I'd really like to return to my former figure and get those abs and arms back.

My question: What is the deal with all these powder drinks, protein shakes, energy gels etc etc. Many guys in the gym are using them and I just do not know where to start (if i should start on them at all). Friends of mine are using them but their use seems to e to be a bit ad hoc and I'm not too convinced they really know why they are drinking them nor do they have a routine for doing so.

To keep fit, I always just exercised and ate well (making sure I ate within 20 minutes of exercising as well). Fruit juices, salads, pastas, eggs, chicken, fish etc. I do not want to be a body builder - just an athletic tone. But should I be using the powders and shakes and if so, which ones and when?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

They help, but are not absolutely necessary. The proteins especially. If you tend to workout and be sore the next day, a protein shake well be beneficial for you.
Check out bodybuilding.com . they have a pretty nice explanation of all of the different supplements and proteins.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I like having a post workout protein shake as I find it helps with the soreness and the recovery time especially after running or lifting weights.

Sometimes I also have one for brekkie but this is mostly because I'm on the run and I barely eat any other kind of protein.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Different studies will have different opinions. I personally don't think you need to take anything, including protein shakes, if you are eating well and not training hard. If you are going to the gym casually 3-4 times a week and eat protein in your regular diet then you can recover naturally.

I would suggest you concentrate on building your routine of going to the gym and if you don't see results after a few months then look into any powders/pills.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dubaidubaidubai said:


> I finally joined the gym (after 12 months of no exercise and very little sport). I have put on a few extra kilos (83kgs to 90kgs) and am by no means a "big lad". However, I'd really like to return to my former figure and get those abs and arms back.
> 
> My question: What is the deal with all these powder drinks, protein shakes, energy gels etc etc. Many guys in the gym are using them and I just do not know where to start (if i should start on them at all). Friends of mine are using them but their use seems to e to be a bit ad hoc and I'm not too convinced they really know why they are drinking them nor do they have a routine for doing so.
> 
> To keep fit, I always just exercised and ate well (making sure I ate within 20 minutes of exercising as well). Fruit juices, salads, pastas, eggs, chicken, fish etc. I do not want to be a body builder - just an athletic tone. But should I be using the powders and shakes and if so, which ones and when?


If you are getting back into the gym after sometime off, then I wouldn't start with the powders, shakes, etc. Just change your diet and work out (easy at first and then work your way up). You will be surprised how much memory your muscles have even after so long. If you are getting the results you want after doing that, then leave it... if not and you want additional tone or muscle building then look into it more. I would go without for right now. Get a good diet and also get a decent workout program. Good Luck. 



dizzyizzy said:


> I like having a post workout protein shake as I find it helps with the soreness and the recovery time especially after running or lifting weights.
> 
> Sometimes I also have one for brekkie but this is mostly because I'm on the run and I barely eat any other kind of protein.


brekkie? They is a changing you.... :tongue1:


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really helpful stuff. I'll check out the website but will likely go without for now. Hopefully my muscles will remember all of the rugby and rowing training I did up until last year.
Cheers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been researching this too for the last couple of days and browsed through some of the stories on bodybuiliding.com. It seems like most of the people that are featured in the success stories take some sort of protein shakes (some of them take different kinds throughout the day!). 

I personally do not take any supplements and although I don't lift heavy weights have still found my muscles getting toned. So as some of the posters have suggested, try and get into the routine first without the shakes and then once you develop a proper plan, incorporate that too.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried herbalife? What is it like?


----------



## MelanieArt (Aug 9, 2012)

definitely not an expert but my husband used MyProtein.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Dubaidubaidubai,

Some pretty unusual nick that one huh!

It boils down to your goal. If you want to loose weight first you can focus more on aerobic exercises and burn more calories. You should also follow a diet taking the right calory intake per day. Bodybuilding offers guidelines on how many calories you are supposed to take per day and how many you should burn to promote a healthy weight loss in your body.



Proteins shakes are great complements and are mostly appropriate for workouts with weights as it helps to recover and rebuild your muscles quicker. If you want to mix your workouts with lifting weights adjust your diet accordingly as you will need more calories too..bodybuilding also talks about it

You can take the shake even if you just do the areobic exercises. The shakes will help you to achieve your daily protein requirements and probably your diet will have more protein intake either way. You should not abuse though on the quantity.


----------



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Is this thread still alive? I have some fantastic resources if you have not formed an opinion yet. If you have been "hangin and bangin, trainin, saying your prayers, and eating your vitamins" (bonus prize if you can tell me who said this without Google-ing it LOL!) regularly since this thread started then you will have learned quite a bit and I truly believe experience is KING, even if I was Hulk Hogan himself trying to advise you. But you may have encountered "analysis paralysis" whereby one thinks, and thinks and gets stuck looking for the perfect solution but never actually taking action cuzz they're scared to not have the best approach (or so that's my understanding of anal paral). So anyway, hit me back if you wish. My resources apply anywhere and it they are just great sites, not any scam or thing like that.


----------



## Elvik59 (Jun 9, 2013)

Same I'm not an expert in protein shakes but my partner is a personal trainer and uses BSN, apparently it is the best one regarding the taste, especially the chocolate one )


----------

